# questions about kernel configuration file and g31/ich7



## wonslung (Jul 1, 2009)

Today i switched the motherboard in my desktop computer to one based on the Intel G31 Northbridge and ICH7 southbridge.  I'm trying to make a custom kernel.  I've figured out most of it but i have no idea what i can safely remove from the SCSI section  I don't even SEE my particular device in the generic kernel but if anyone knows about this please fill me in.

This is for FreeBSD 7.2 AMD64

The Motherboard  is MSI G31M3-F V2
I'm not using any raidcards, just an NVIDIA 8600 Pro graphics card, 2 sata drives and 4 GB ram 

Thanks


----------

